# Fin Nor Sportfisher



## vermesser (5. November 2012)

Moin, 

da ich ja immer auf der Suche nach gutem und günstigem Gerät bin, bin ich über die Fin Nor Sportfisher gestolpert. Wie ist diese Rolle so? Grundsätzlich hat Fin Nor ja einen hervorragenden Ruf. Ist der in Bezug auf diese Rolle gerechtfertigt? 
Verwenden würde ich die Rolle fürs Zanderfaulenzen oder auch mal auf Meerforelle. Lasst mich doch mal an Euren Erfahrungen teilhaben.


----------



## vermesser (6. November 2012)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Kennt echt keiner die Rolle? So neu is die doch nicht...


----------



## nostradamus (6. November 2012)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Hallo,

ich habe mir eine geholt und werde Sie noch testen! Eigentlich macht sie einen sehr guten eindruck. Gute Verarbeitung nur leider etwas zu schwer! 

Im Wallerbereich wird diese Rolle recht eingesetzt! 

Gruß


----------



## vermesser (6. November 2012)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Aber auch nicht schwerer als ne Sargus o.Ä. mit vergleichbarer Schnurfassung. Also damit könnte ich leben.

Ist die Vollmetall? Also das Gehäuse auch? Das geht aus den Beschreibungen nicht eindeutig hervor.


----------



## vermesser (6. November 2012)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Hmm...is ja ein Ding... Ne Fin Nor im preiswerten Bereich und keiner hat die hier in Benutzung? Is die jetzt so gut oder so schlecht?


----------



## angler1996 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

irgendwie red'ste mit Dir selber:m


----------



## vermesser (6. November 2012)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Tja, dann bin ich ja nicht ganz allein. Hehe.
Bin nur echt verwundert, weil sonst hier im Board ja wirklich fast jedes Gerät bekannt ist. Und ausgerechnet die nicht? 
Egal, vielleicht bestell ich bei Gelegenheit mal eine mit zum Testen und werde das Ergebnis dann veröffentlichen.


----------



## siloaffe (6. November 2012)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Frag mal den "Asphaltmonster", der fischt die am Rhein und hat sie mir schon empfohlen:m


----------



## nostradamus (6. November 2012)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Hallo,

so wunderlich ist das ganze nicht, da Fin nor bisher nicht so bekannt war! 
Die Offshore ist in der Waller Szene richtig bekannt, aber das wars auch!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (6. November 2012)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Hab den Thread eben erst gesehen... Ich hab eine Sportfisher im Gebrauch und kann die nur empfehlen... Hab das "kleine" 030 - Modell an einer 3.15m-Rocksweeper zum Gummifischangeln im Rhein und bin sehr zufrieden.
Gehäuse ist auch aus Metall, die ganze Rolle macht einen soliden Eindruck, die Schnurverlegung ist in Ordnung.
Und vor allem eine Rolle ohne den ganzen Schnick-Schnack wie ausschaltbare Rücklaufsperre usw.
Das Teil ist ein Arbeitstier, fertig. Wer eine Ultraleichte Mode-Rolle sucht ist hier falsch - wer eine Robuste Rolle zum mittelschweren bis schweren Spinnfischen sucht ist mit der gut bedient. 

Und nein, die Rolle hat keine 10 oder mehr schrottige Kugellager - die hat "nur" sehr gute 5 Lager und die sind da wo sie benötigt werden und verrichten klaglos ihren Dienst.

Die Rolle ist eine sehr gute Alternative zu Penn & Co, es gibt neben der _Offshore_ außerdem  noch die Fin Nor _Inshore_.


----------



## vermesser (6. November 2012)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Also mir war Fin Nor auch so ein Begriff, aber immer über Budget und zu groß für meine Zwecke. Die Sportfisher passt da schon eher.

Danke für den Tip, vielleicht verirrt sich das "asphaltmonster" ja noch hierher, sonst frag ich ihn per PM.


----------



## vermesser (6. November 2012)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Upps, das hat sich überschnitten. Danke für die Beschreibung. Sowas in der Art kaufe ich bevorzugt. Klingt nach einer empfehlenswerten Rolle für den angedachten Zweck. Von salzwasserfest kann man bei Fin Nor wohl ähnlich wie bei Penn ausgehen, oder?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (6. November 2012)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Jap, kannste...

Hab hie rnoch ein Foto von der Achse und der Spule, aufgespult ist eine 16er TerraLine. Auch erwähnenswert: Die Rolle ist werksseitig ausreichend mit "dem guten roten Schmier" gefettet...


----------



## vermesser (6. November 2012)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

@ asphaltmonster: Ist die Schnurverlegung gut genug für 10er Geflecht oder 22er Mono? Bei der 16er sieht sie ja eigentlich richtig gut aus. 
Ersatzspulen find ich grad nirgends...


----------



## nostradamus (6. November 2012)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Hallo,

da gerade dei Fin Nor _Inshore erwähnt wurde. 
Gute Rolle, robust und etwas leichter! Stabile Achse, sehr gut verarbeitet! Sie hat eigentlich eine gute Schnurverlegung (scheint etwas besser zu sein wie das hier angefragte Mod..

Habe bereits vor Jahren zwei Ahabs gefischt (200 bis 300 Euro) und die __Inshore gefällt mir besser! 

#h
_


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (6. November 2012)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Das müßte passen. Aber: das kleinste Modell ist meines Wissens die 30er. 

E-Spule ist nicht dabei, müßte man bei Zebco erfragen ob es welche gibt und wenn ja zu welchem Preis - denke aber das die nicht billig sind.

Edit: ja, die Inshore könnte besser sein - kostet aber auch mehr. Ein Vorteil: es gibt sie auch in der 2500er und auch in einer 3000er Größe... Und die ist wesentlich kleiner wie die 3000er Sportfisher. Das ist nicht nur eine kleinere Spule, sondern auch ein anderer Rotor usw.


----------



## nostradamus (6. November 2012)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

ca 16 bis 20 euro


----------



## vermesser (6. November 2012)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Ok, danke. Die dünne Schnur wird eh unterwickelt, von daher ist die Schnurfassung der Spule zweitrangig, wenn der Rest passt.
Es scheint als hätten die 30er und die 40er den gleichen Body...zumindest unterscheidet sich das Gewicht fast überhaupt nicht.


----------



## vermesser (6. November 2012)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*



nostradamus schrieb:


> ca 16 bis 20 euro



Danke. Wo hast Du sie gefunden?


----------



## vermesser (6. November 2012)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Die Inshore ist deutlich teurer und mir reicht das Niveau der Sportfisher für meine Zwecke aus.


----------



## nostradamus (6. November 2012)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

fische mittlerweile 7 Fin nor Rollen sowie einige Ruten aus dem haus. Schreib einen Händler an (cs angelsport, herrieden, häffner etc.) an und frag nach.


----------



## nostradamus (6. November 2012)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

die spinnfisher habe ich mir erst gekauft und noch nicht getestet! Daher kann ich nichts genaues sagen |bla:


----------



## vermesser (7. November 2012)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Also bei Schirmer kostet ne Ersatzspule 15 Euro.


----------



## vermesser (9. November 2012)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

So, soeben ist meine Fin Nor Sportfisher FS 40 eingetrudelt |supergri . Vermutlich die letzte Rolle der Größe aus der Schirmer Sonderliste.

Der erste Eindruck ist äußerst positiv. Die Rolle ist gut und sauber verabeitet, schwer und wertig und läuft satt und lautlos. Nix klappert, jackelt oder macht den Eindruck, in kürzester Zeit den Geist aufzugeben.
Wie schon geschrieben, scheint an der Rolle alles Metall zu sein außer dem Bremsknopf. Werksseitig ist die Rolle so voll mit roter Schmiere, daß sie beim Einschrauben der Kurbel und vorn an der Bremse sichtbar wird :k . Nachfetten unnötig.
Der Body der Rolle ist recht kompakt, der Kurbelknauf groß, griffig und fest ins Getriebe geschraubt. Kein Durchsteckkurbel mit Mutter gegenüber.
Die Rolle ist anscheinend nicht normal lackiert, sondern irgendwie beschichtet ;+|kopfkrat? Macht auf jeden Fall einen haltbaren Eindruck. 
Der Einstelltest der Bremse ergibt einen sehr weiten Einstellbereich mit der Möglichkeit, die Bremse richtig dicht zu knallen.
Größenmäßig liegt die Rolle etwas über der Penn Sargus 3000. Die Übersetzung ist aber geringer, was sie zum langsamen Faulenzen sehr geeignet erscheinen lässt.
Die Rolle hat wie auch viele Penn keinen Rücklauf.
Insgesamt macht die Rolle den Eindruck einen sehr guten Eindruck so "out of the box" und scheint den Preis wert zu sein. Bisher eine klare Empfehlung. Ich werde gelegentlich Eindrücke einstellen, wie sie sich längerfristig macht. Einsatzgebiet wird wohl mittelschweres Spinnfischen auf Zander und Hecht sowie eventuell der Einsatz an der Meforute auf Dorsch vom Strand sein.


----------



## vermesser (12. November 2012)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

So, erstes kleines Update. Die Rolle wurde am Wochenende zweimal eingesetzt...einmal mit schweren Gummis auf Dorsch vom Kai. Funzt...knarrt nicht, wirft gut, spult sauber! Nix zu nörgeln. Schnur war ne 13er Power Pro.

Außerdem war sie noch an der Mefopeitsche auf Dorsch vom Strand...geht gut. Im direkten Vergleich zur Penn Sargus 3000 ist sie etwas schwerer und wirft durch die große Spule minimal weiter. Die 22er Stroft ABR wurde sauber aufgespult...ebenfalls nix zu meckern.

Bremse konnte ich nicht testen...nix gefangen  !

Der Kurbelknauf ist griffiger als bei der Penn. Und die Fin Nor läuft neu etwas schwergängiger...vermutlich durch die Massen an Fett, die da eindeutig drin sind...

Trotz der Vorteile wird die Rolle nicht meine neue Meforolle...dafür ist sie zu groß. Bei meiner bevorzugten Wattiefe und Rutenhaltung hängt sie zu schnell im Wasser...es sind nur Zentimeter, aber sie ist halt größer als die Penn.

Insgesamt aber wirklich ne schicke Rolle...


----------



## vermesser (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Am Wochenende habe ich den Test der Rolle fortgesetzt. Diesmal wurde die Rolle mit 13er Power Pro vom Kutter eingesetzt. Und jetzt bin ich überzeugt, daß ich die Rolle behalten werde. 
Benutzt wurde die Rolle mit Pilkern bis 80 Gramm. Im Drill mit Dorschen bis gut 60cm zeigte sie ihre Qualitäten...die Bremse springt gut an und läuft vor allem auch ruckfrei ohne Verzögerung an, wenn der Kutter unvermittelt im Drill rollt...es gab keine Fischverluste im Drill. Die Rolle hat Kraft...normale Dorsche lassen sich ohne pumpen rankurbeln! Keine Verwindung, kein Knarren...man ist mit der Rolle jederzeit im grünen Bereich.


----------



## vermesser (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

So, erstes kleines Langzeitfazit: Die Rolle ist wirklich gut und haltbar und wird von mir regelmäßig vom Kutter und Kai benutzt. Salzwasser macht ihr nix aus, die Schnurwicklung ist sauber und fest und die Bremse erste Sahne. 

Allerdings hat sie eine kleine, etwas nervige Schwäche. Bei einer bestimmten  Stellung des Bremsknopfes wickelt die Schnur sich gern um diesen. Das  Problem ist lösbar durch leichte Verstellung der Bremse, kann aber  nerven. Es kommt allerdings selten vor...alle 100 Würfe vielleicht?

Ich würde sie trotzdem klar empfehlen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Kennt jemand zufällig die F-N Inshore Spinning? 

Wie schnurverlegt die denn so (z. B. im Vergleich zur F-N Sportfisher oder Penn Slammer)? Getriebematerial? Bremse?


----------



## Scholle 0 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Moin, 
fische die inshore 4000 jetzt schon ca 3/4 Jahr .Das Ding ist zur Slammer gar kein Vergleich in der schnurverlegung. Ich fische sie hauptsächlich mit schweren blinkern bis 100 gr und Gummi ca 120 gr . Sie läuft wie am ersten Tag und war schon etliche Stunden im Einsatz . Und sie hat ne Wahnsinns Schnurfassung . ( ca 200 m 28er PP) das einzige was etwas stört ist die Bremse, wäre schön wenn sie etwas feiner justierbar währe. Aber auch bei ihr gilt zu ist zu und sie läuft auch sauber an.


----------



## Riesenangler (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Ein guter Freund von mir verwendet diese Rolle. Er hat noch nie Ärger mit dem Ding gehabt. Die schwere kommt daher, da das Getriebe vollständig aus Stahl gefertigt ist.


----------



## nostradamus (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

hallo

Habe die rolle seit letzem Jahr und ich bin absolut begeistert von ihr. 

NOSTA


----------



## HechtJogi (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Und wie schlug sich die Rolle in letzter Zeit bei euch? (Sportfisher & Inshore Spinning)
Stehe auch gerade vor der Qual der Wahl mir eine neue Spinnrolle für ne kräftige Spinnrute zu besorgen, die zwar vorrangig im Raum Hamburg-Dannenberg an der Elbe eingesetzt werden soll, auch aber an/in der Ostsee bei Kiel, zum GuFieren und gelegentlichen Pilken.
Frage mich, ob ich mir die Sportfisher (vielleicht zu schwerfällig, für das stundenlange GuFieren auf Zander, Hecht & Co.? Bin kein "Schrank", sondern eher das Gegenteil ), oder die Inshore Spinning (gibt kaum Infos zu der Rolle) besorgen soll, oder doch lieber etwas ganz anderes, wie zB die Stradic FJ. Allerdings bräuchte ich optimalerweise eine 350-370g-Rolle, um meine Rute auszubalancieren und damit fällt eigentlich die Stradic wieder weg... Preislimit liegt bei mir halt auch bei 150 € und da sind, was Salzwasser-Spinnrollen angeht, die Möglichkeiten ja leider beschränkt. Zumindest wenn sie gleichzeitig auch, abgesehen von Robustheit, auch in anderer Hinsicht Qualität zeigen soll...


----------



## vermesser (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Also meine beiden Fin Nor Sportfisher FS 40 laufen nach wie vor problemlos und unauffällig aufm Bodden an der Jerke und aufm Kutter auf der Ostsee. Gibts nix zu nörgeln. Würde ich jederzeit wieder kaufen.
Ersatzspulen hab ich mittlerweile auch, so daß die noch ne Weile vielfältig im Einsatz sein werden.


----------



## Schneidi (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Hab meine fs 40 an einer greys prowla gs lure 2,74m 40-80g. Für 2-3 stunden spinfischen ist das ok aber den ganzen tag über ist das vom gewicht nicht das gelbe vom ei. Die prowla ist aber auch etwas kopflastig, weshalb auch eine etwas schwerere rolle nötig war.
Laufen tut sie sehr zuverlässig (hab meine seit mai) nur verheddert sich relativ oft die schnur. 
Kann mir jmd sagen ov es an der rolle oder an der schnur liegt? (spiderwire code red 0,17)


----------



## vermesser (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*



vermesser schrieb:


> Allerdings hat sie eine kleine, etwas nervige Schwäche. Bei einer bestimmten  Stellung des Bremsknopfes wickelt die Schnur sich gern um diesen. Das  Problem ist lösbar durch leichte Verstellung der Bremse, kann aber  nerven.



Ich zitier mich mal selbst in dem Fall :q !


----------



## nostradamus (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

hi,

meine laufen auch noch sehr gut!

nosta


----------



## ragbar (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Hab seit 2 Jahren ne 50er Sportfisher regelmäßig im Salzwasser beim Wolfsbarschangeln mit schweren Gummifischen, 50-140gr, im Einsatz. Keine Beanstandung, von mir klare Empfehlung.


----------



## BronkoderBär (10. November 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Fasst das 30er Modell wirklich nur 150m 0.22er?

Das wär ja n Witz.

Hat jmd. Erfahrung mit dem 30er?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (10. November 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Mono oder Geflecht? Hab die 30er und da gehen einige Meter 16er drauf...


----------



## BronkoderBär (10. November 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Ich red jetz von realen Durchmessern.

Die Angaben müssten sich ja auch auf reale Werte beziehen.

Wenn dann käme Geflchet rauf, 15 lb. Power pro mit etwa 0.28 real.


----------



## vermesser (17. November 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Ich besorge mir auch noch eine 30er und denn sag ich Dir Bescheid.

Ich vermute, die hat den selben Body wie die 40er, aber ne flachere Spule...


----------



## Bobster (17. November 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

...'hab mir die 60iger zum Welsspinnfischen geholt und bin
bis jetzt begeistert.
Einen Drill hat sie leider noch nicht erlebt...
kommt aber noch 

Der Verkäufer meint, ab nächstes Jahr gibt es ein neues Modell bzw. wird die Sportfisher Serie ersetzt.


----------



## vermesser (17. November 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Ja, ich geh auch davon aus, daß ne neue kommt. Bei Stollenwerk ging die auch schon im Abverkauf raus.
Trotzdem ne geile Rolle.


----------



## pegga (17. November 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Hi
Die Sportfisher gibts auch nächstes Jahr noch allerdings in neuem Design und in40er/50er Größe.
Als alternative gibt es die Fin-Nor Lethal 40er-100er Grösse.Müsste demnächst Lieferbar sein.Hier könnt ihr euch die Rolle anschauen:
http://www.zebco-europe.biz/fileadmin/downloads/kataloge_ger/fin-nor.pdf
Oder die Inshore auch was feines(war sehr zufrieden damit)
Gruss pegga


----------



## BronkoderBär (17. November 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Wie neue Sportfisher?
Da hab ich nix gefunden.

Die Lethal is doch die neue Sportfisher.

Hat bis Größe 60 Plastikrotor.


----------



## BronkoderBär (17. November 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Und steht jmd. vll. vor der Einmottung/Neufettung einer Sportfisher 30,40?

Mich interessiert die S-Kurve und ob oder wie sie auf dem Gehäuse aufliegt.

Im ganzen Internet gibts da nix zu, wäre also sehr dankbar wenn jmd bisschen knipsen würd.


----------



## ragbar (18. November 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Was meinst Du jetzt genau? Hatte meine mehrfach schon zerlegt.


----------



## nostradamus (18. November 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

bilder ...

nosta


----------



## BronkoderBär (18. November 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Hey,

ich meine den Schlitten am Ende der Hubstange.
Ob der irgendwie auf dem Gehäuse aufliegt und wie der geführt wird.

Was mich auch interessieren würd ist wie das Lager des Messingrotorritzels, das untere im Getreiberaum, befestigt ist.


Gruß


----------



## vermesser (18. November 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Die Lethal is doch die neue Sportfisher.
> 
> Hat bis Größe 60 Plastikrotor.



Und wieder wird eine gute Rolle erfolgreich verschlimmbessert #q !!! Anstatt die zu lassen, wie sie ist.

Die gelochte Spule der Fin Nor Sportfisher Rainer Korn is reine Kosmetik, der Rest is 1:1 so geblieben.


----------



## BronkoderBär (20. November 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Müsste man mal sehen wie der Rotor auf dem Ritzel angebracht ist.
Nylon find ich nicht grad gut. Das ist doch das zähe weiche Zeug, bei solchen Rollengrößen|bigeyes


Hat schon jmd. Fotos vom Innenleben?


----------



## vermesser (20. November 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Von welcher? Von der Lethal oder der Sportfisher?

Ich kann heute abend jedenfalls mal einen Vergleich der 30er und der 40er Sportfisher inklusive der Spulen machen. Für mich sieht es klar aus, als ob mein Verdacht stimmt und die identisch sind bis auf die Spule...sprich man die Spulen tauschen kann.

Und daß auf die Spule der 30er nur 150m 22er gehen, halte ich für ein Gerücht, wenn ich mir die Spule so ansehe...


----------



## BronkoderBär (20. November 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Hey, 

ja mich interessiert die Sportfisher.

Das mit der Schnurfassung kann ich nämlich auch nicht glauben, ich denke da wurden die LB-Angaben falsch umgerechnet.


----------



## vermesser (20. November 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Übrigens ist die ab Werk wirklich saugut geschmiert...da guckt einen aus der Kiste überall das Fett an #6 . Da wo die Kurbel eingeschraubt wird, am Klappmechanismus des Bügels und und und. 

Fin Nor und Penn schmieren wirklich gut...


----------



## vermesser (20. November 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Drauf steht "8 Ib / 160 Yds" . Aber das stimmt nie und nimmer oder was nehmen die als  8 Ib Schnur?


----------



## BronkoderBär (20. November 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Nach Recherche bin ich immer wieder auf sowas um die 0.25-0.28 Durchmesser bei 8 lb mono gestossen.

Weiters wird u. A. auch die 20 lb. Power Pro äquivalent zum Durchmesser einer 8 lb Mono angegeben, was obige Angaben als richtig erscheinen lässt, da die 20 lb PP wirklich 0.28+ hat.


----------



## vermesser (20. November 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

28er und 150m...ja doch, das wäre denkbar, je nachdem, wie voll die Spule als voll definiert wird.


----------



## BronkoderBär (20. November 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Oder einfach mal die Spule vermessen und das Volumen berechnen, im Vergleich zu ner 4000er Spro oder so.


----------



## BronkoderBär (20. November 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

150m 0.33mm macht 19ccm 

jetzt du|supergri


----------



## vermesser (20. November 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

150m Penn International Braid 9,6kg (0,12mm) plus ungefähr 50m Unterfütterung von 25er Mono auf der 30er.

Die Spulen der 30er und der 40er sind problemlos untereinander austauschbar. Die von der 40er ist nur geringfügig tiefer. Die Größe ist ansonsten identisch.


----------



## vermesser (21. November 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

DAS ist ein Preis für die Rolle: http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....fo=p3043_FIN-NOR-Sportfisher-Spinning-FS.html .


----------



## Merlin (21. November 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*



vermesser schrieb:


> DAS ist ein Preis für die Rolle: http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....fo=p3043_FIN-NOR-Sportfisher-Spinning-FS.html .


 

Da muss man zuschlagen


----------



## Hans24 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Danke für den Tip!!!   Habe eben zugeschlagen und zwei bestellt. 
Gruß aus dem Rheinland

Hans


----------



## Schneidi (21. November 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Lasst mir bitte ne 70er übrich. Hab erst heut abend zeit zu bestellen


----------



## Zemo (21. November 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Ich hatte mal die 30 Größe der Fin Nor. Die Rolle ist echt top und macht einen super stabilen Eindruck. Der große Kurbelknauf der Rolle gefällt mir sehr gut.

Leider ist die 30 Größe vom Body her wie die 40. Richtig groß und schwer. Fürs leichte bis mittlere Spinnfischen einfach zu groß. Daher habe ich sie verkauft. 

Würde mir wünschen, wenn Fin Nor die Rollen auch in 2000 , 2500 und 3000 Größe anbieten würde. Wären echte Arbeitstiere, die bezahlbar sind.


----------



## Hans24 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Okay! Werde die 70 nicht bestellen. habe mir 2 mal die FS 40 bestellt. Aber der Preis ist wirklich gut.


----------



## BronkoderBär (21. November 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*



Zemo schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal die 30 Größe der Fin Nor. Die Rolle ist echt top und macht einen super stabilen Eindruck. Der große Kurbelknauf der Rolle gefällt mir sehr gut.
> 
> Leider ist die 30 Größe vom Body her wie die 40. Richtig groß und schwer. Fürs leichte bis mittlere Spinnfischen einfach zu groß. Daher habe ich sie verkauft.
> 
> Würde mir wünschen, wenn Fin Nor die Rollen auch in 2000 , 2500 und 3000 Größe anbieten würde. Wären echte Arbeitstiere, die bezahlbar sind.



Gibts ja, die Inshore.
Leider viel teuerer, imo einziger Unterschied, bis auf design, dass der s-kurvenschlitten mit einer stahlleiste geführt wird.
Ob die auch 2 Kugellager am Rotoritzel hat weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Hann. Münden (21. November 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Vielen Dank für den link.


----------



## Zemo (21. November 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Gibts ja, die Inshore.
> Leider viel teuerer, imo einziger Unterschied, bis auf design, dass der s-kurvenschlitten mit einer stahlleiste geführt wird.
> Ob die auch 2 Kugellager am Rotoritzel hat weiss ich nicht.


Mir ist bewusst, dass es die Inshore gibt. Sind aber zwei unterschiedliche Rollen aus unterschiedlichen Preiskategorien. 

Grüße


----------



## BronkoderBär (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

So, heute kam meine 40er von AZ Herrieden.
Ging gleich wieder zurück.
Der Bremsknopf ließ sich nur schwer drehen und war schief, keine Chance den gerade draufzubekommen.
Das resultierte in einer völlig defekten Bremse, Umdrehung zu Bremskraft war wie eine Achterbahn, drehte man zurück war noch die max Bremskraft erhalten, selbst wenn man 3 volle Umdrehungen zurückgedreht hat.
In meiner war auch kein Fett, oder nur sehr wenig.
Die Rolle lief nach dem Andrehen locker mehrere Umdrehungen und auch etwas holprig und rau.

Vom Spiel (Rotor, Kurbel, Achse) her hat sie mir gut gefallen...

Mal schauen wie sich die nächste schlägt.

​


----------



## Bobster (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

....ärgerlich #d

aber an sich ne Klasse Rolle für den Preis.


----------



## vermesser (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

KRASS. Da haste ja ein richtiges Montagsmodell (oder das letzte aus der Ausschußkiste) erwischt.
Nichts davon haben meine drei...


----------



## vermesser (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Ich habe mir noch zwei 30er bestellt. Werbung wirkt  . Ich habe nen 25 Euro Gutschein von Herrieden als Werbung bekommen und komme damit auf 40,93 pro Rolle inklusive Versand. Hmm...dafür gibts sonst nicht viel, wa...


----------



## BronkoderBär (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Wo gibts denn den Gutschein?

Muss man sich da fürn newsletter anmelden oder sowas?


----------



## vermesser (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Da wird man wahrscheinlich öfter dort bestellen müssen?! Also ich habe die Gutscheine immer einmal im Jahr oder so automatisch mit der Werbung bekommen und bestell immer wieder gern spezielle Sachen bei Herrieden.


----------



## BronkoderBär (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Ach der is ja erst ab 100 € ne?


----------



## vermesser (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Jupp, zweimal Rolle plus einmal Kleinkram, den ich sowieso brauchte und damit bin ich über die 100 Euro.


----------



## warrior (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Hallo Zusammen,
bin auf eure Diskussion gestossen. Und habe mich mal durchgelesen. Die Rolle schein ja richtig gut zu sein, da ihr ja alle zufrieden seit.

Frage:
Ist es möglich mit der FS40 Rolle auch kleine bis mittlere Waller zu bändigen, ohne das sie gleich das zeitliche segnet. Beim Zanderangeln mit GUFI hatte ich dieses Jahr einige Waller bis 1,40m gefangen und dabei meine Ryobi Zauber fast ruiniert. 

Habe auch noch eine Slammer 360 fürs grobe, aber damit nur Probleme mit Perücken beim Werfen (19er Power Pro). 
Wie sieht es mit der FS40 aus, gibt es damit Probleme beim Werfen, außer das mit dem Bremsknopf?
Wollte die 19er PP wieder verwenden.

Danke und 
Gruß Helmut


----------



## vermesser (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Ich habe mit der Rolle bisher keine Welse gefangen, aber mit ihr gejerkt und vom Kutter auch auf recht ordentliche Dorsche gefischt.

Mit dem Werfen hatte ich bisher überhaupt keine Probleme. Die Rolle wickelt sauber und fest. Allerdings ist das dickste was ich drauf habe ne 15er Power Pro.

Im Vergleich zur 360er Slammer ist die Spule vom Durchmesser her größer, so daß sie wahrscheinlich mit der dickeren Schnur besser zurechtkommt.

Rein technisch sehe ich keine Probleme...die Rolle hält kleineren Welsen stand, das sollte kein Thema sein.


----------



## Schneidi (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Ich seh da auch keine probleme. Klar gezielt auf waller brauchst mit der fs 40 nicht gehen aber nen kleinern hält die sicher. Meine hat auch schon einiges mitgemacht. Ich werfe damit locker 20er gufis, hab se im salzwasser bereits gehabt und auf lachs in AK. Bis jetzt hat se alles gemeistert.


----------



## warrior (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Hallo,
das hört sich schon mal gut an. Danke.

Gezielt auf Waller angele natürlich damit nicht, da habe ich ne stärkere Kombo im Einsatz.
Aber wie schon geschrieben, gehen die Waller meistens beim Zanderangeln an den Haken.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## vermesser (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Also meine zwei Sportfisher FS 30 von Herrieden sind da. 

Und wie meine anderen gut gefettet und heil...

Also die eine hier neulich war wohl wirklich ein Ausrutscher.


----------



## BronkoderBär (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Ich hab das Glück beim onlinerollenkauf:c


----------



## chester (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Moin liebe Leute. Ih überlege mir beim Sonderangebot zu zu schlagen und mir ne Sportfisher für meine Zanderpeitsche zu gönnen. (Rhein, größerer Seen) Welches Modell würdet ihr empfehlen, die 30er oder die 40er?


----------



## vermesser (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Das ist egal. Die Rolle ist die gleiche. Hol Dir ne 30er und ne 40er Ersatzspule oder umgekehrt und Du hast beide.


----------



## warrior (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Hallo,
hatte mir glücklicherweise auch gleich eine bestellt. Bei dem Preis |supergri . 
Denn bei der tel. Bestellung am Montag waren genau noch zwei Stück von der FS40 da.

Die Rolle ist heute angekommen. 
Habe eben mal 15er Tuf Line aufgespult. Die Angabe 210m 0,30er ist m.M. total daneben. Die Spule fast einiges mehr als meine 4000er Ryobi und die ist mit 220m 0,32er angegeben. Würde sagen, dass sie von der Schnurfassung eher eine 5000er ist.

Die Rolle ist auch bei mir sehr gut gefettet, läuft echt gut und das Wickelbild mit der 15er Tuf ist auch ganz ordentlich.

Was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist, die Bremse arbeitet nicht so toll. Ruckelte etwas. Habe die Bremsscheiben mal rausgemacht und mit einem Fett-Oel Gemisch nachgefettet. Ist besser geworden aber nicht perfekt. Werde sie jetzt erst mal fischen und dann gibt sich das hoffentlich.
Bei demontieren sah ich auch, dass die Spulenkante, auf der die Dichtlippe gegen das Eindringen von Wasser sitz, nicht sauber entgratet war. Hab ich auch nachgearbeitet.

Das Gewicht hat die Rolle voll bespult 385g.

Passt perfekt zu meiner Beastmaster Softbait.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Bobster (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Ich hab das Glück beim *onliner-ollen-kauf*:c





 Macht man ja auch nicht


----------



## BronkoderBär (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Heut kam das Asutauschmodell an.

Hauptantriebsrad hat zuviel Spiel, da fehlt ne Distanzscheibe.

Weiters bin ich mir unschlüssig ob die Hubstange so locker sein darf.

man kann die hubstange erstens nach oben und rücken, was ich von Arctica und Arc ganricht kenne, zwar nicht viel aber im Vergleich viel mehr.
zweitens, was mit mehr sorgen bereitet, man kann die Hubstange ziemlich weit hin und herdrehen, was sich in einem Klackern der S.kurve äußert, die dann aufs Ritzel schlägt.
Bei Arctica und Arc sitzt da auch alles Stramm.


Wie is das bei euren Sportfishers mit der hubstange?


----------



## warrior (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Hallo,
hab gerade mal bei meiner 40er nachgesehen. Mit Hubachse meinst du bestimmt die Hauptachse, oder?
Die hat bei mir max 1mm Spiel, vor und zurück, ist gleich mit meiner Ryobi Applause. 
Beim drehen der Spule nach links und rechts ist das Spiel sogar weniger als bei meiner Applause. Diese ist aber schon gefischt.

Aber ich hab auch nach dem 1. Fischen weiterhin das Problem mit der nicht sauber laufenden Bremse. 

Man könnte fast meinen die Rollen sind 1B Ware.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## BronkoderBär (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

hey, danke für deine Antwort!

Wie weit kannst du sie denn genau verdrehen?

kenn deine Applause nicht 

EDIT: beim drehen an der Spule?

Die Spule hat immer viel Spiel, die Hubachse drehen meinte ich...


----------



## warrior (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Hallo nochmal,
habe die Spule noch mal abgemacht und an dem Zahnrad auf der Achse gedreht. Ist schwer zu sagen, da es ja ein Radius ist. 
Von vorn auf die Achse geschaut, fluchtend von einer Zahrradspitze zur Befestigungsbohrung der Überwurfmutter, ist der Weg kleiner wie von einer zu der nächsten Zahnradspitze. ca. 1-1,5mm.

Gruß
Helmut


----------



## BronkoderBär (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Ja, gut. Bei mir ist es auch so.

Lässt sich halt bisschen hin und her drehen.

Danke dir!


Is vll nicht mal schlecht wenn n bisschen spiel ist...


----------



## BronkoderBär (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Der Rotor is garnich aus Alu wie es immer heisst:

http://www.finnorfishing.com/sportfisherfs.html

Der ist aus Plastik!

Was soll denn die ********?!?!?


Und Hauptantriebsradspiel ist einfach zu enorm, da muss man aufmachen und besser mit Scheiben anpassen.

Entweder schicken die mir nur den Ausschuss, oder... ka

Ich ruf morgne mal an was das soll.


----------



## warrior (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Ich habe ein Modell mit einer schwarzen Kurbel.

Der Link zeigt das Modell aber mit einer alufarbenen Kurbel.

Vielleicht ist das das Original und die jetzt im Umlauf sind, sind billige Kopien.#c

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Schneidi (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Glaub ich nicht. Ich hab vor ein paar monaten schon meine fs 40 gekauft und die hat auch kunststoffrotor und ne schwarze kurbel. Genau wie meine fs 80 die ich letzte woche bei der angelzentrale gekauft habe


----------



## BronkoderBär (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Ich könnt so sche1sse schreien#q

Von 150 Stück oder wieviel er gesagt hat bekomm ich die beiden mit Fehlern, Bremse im Arsch und Hauptantrieb locker.

Gerade angerufen, nix mehr da.

Ich sags noch, nur Pech beim Rollenkauf übers Inet...


Ich bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich sie nich doch behalte, die Passscheiben sind kein Problem.

Das einzige worüber ich mir noch unschlüssig bin ist ob der Kurvenschlitten soviel Spiel haben darf, wobei das auch etwas mit den Passscheiben zusammenhängt.


----------



## ragbar (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Ich hab auch noch die FS 50 mit silberner Kurbel, die sieht so aus wie in dem Link. Ne Rolle mit Plastikrotor würde ich zurückschicken. Scheint irgendwie ne dubiose Nachfolgeserie zu sein. Wenn die dazu auch noch überall wackelt....weg damit. Ist doch nicht die Rolle, die den guten Ruf hatte!


----------



## vermesser (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Sacht mal Jungs, seid Ihr Euch echt sicher, daß der Rotor der "normalen" Sportfisher Plastik ist??? Das glaub ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Das Material ist irgendwie komisch beschichtet, ja...und fast sich anders an.

Wenn ich nicht grad krank danieder liegen würde, würde ich ja im Keller genauer gucken. Aber meines Erachtens ist das Metall.

Steht auch so drin in der Beschreibung: 
Eigenschaften:


Ultrarobustes Gehäuse mit Seitenplatten *und Rotor aus Aluminium*
Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
4+1 Kugellager
Super sanfte Carbon-Frontbremse
Geschmiedete Aluminiumspule
*Mehrschicht-Korrosionsschutz-Beschichtung*
Druckguss-Aluminium-Kurbel
Oder gibt es mehrere Varianten???


----------



## BronkoderBär (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Das ist definitiv 100% Plastik!


----------



## vermesser (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

So, ich habe mich aufgerafft. Ich habt alle recht, die Artikelbeschreibung lügt  .

Also der Rotor selber ist wohl GFK, aber die Halterung des Bügels ist Alu. Hab grade zwei winzige Stellen mit ner feinen Nagelfeile angefeilt. Die Bügelhalterung blitzt, der Rotor bleibt grau und ist GFK...

Das ist schon eine Frechheit...keine schlechte Rolle, aber eine Frechheit!!

Viel Spiel hat bei mir nix an der Rolle.


----------



## Schneidi (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Spiel haben meine 2 auch net.


----------



## vermesser (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Also wenn die ladenneu schon Spiel haben und jackeln, würde ich sie zurück senden.

Ich hab extra auch das Spiel einer "Herrieden Sportfisher" mit einer "normalen" von Schirmer damals verglichen. Kein Unterschied.

Also ich bleibe ja dabei, daß dat ne gute, robuste Rolle mit nem schön dezenten Design ist und insgesamt schon geil. 

Aber die dreiste Lüge in der Artikelbeschreibung ist schon krass...das könnte künftige Kaufentscheidungen beeinflussen.


----------



## volkerm (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Warum eigentlich steht Metall in vielen Dingen über Verbundwerkstoffen? CFK und GFK sind gute Sachen. Mit Geist eingesetzt, übertreffen die Metall ganz sicher.


----------



## vermesser (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Mag sein, aber dann möge das auch ehrlich in der Artikelbeschreibung stehen.

Ich sag ja, gute Rolle. Aber die irreführende Werbung is ein dickes Ei.

Wenn ein Auto 4 Zylinder haben soll laut Werbung und es hat nur 3, ist das Auto nicht schlechter. Trotzdem ist es ne Frechheit.


----------



## volkerm (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

In dem Punkt hast Du recht. Nebenbei macht man sich mit falschen Angaben auch nicht beliebt. Mir geht es darum, dass viele Leute "Plastik" mit Billigschund gleichsetzen. GFK, CFK hat nix mit einem PE- Wassereimer gemein. Oft werden hier Rollen mit diesen Komponenten in Bausch und Bogen als Müll abgestempelt.


----------



## vermesser (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Das ist natürlich richtig. Ich hätte die Rolle auch gekauft, wenn sie ehrlich beschrieben wird, zumal zu dem Preis

Und es gibt mit Sicherheit gute Rollen mit Nicht Metall Komponenten. Die werden aber nicht explizit als Vollmetall beworben.

Theoretisch ist das klar ein Fall für ne Verbraucherzentrale oder so.


----------



## BronkoderBär (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Wie Vermesser schon geschrieben hat, was drauf steht soll auch drin sein.
Seitens der Stabilität seh ich da auch keine Schwierigkeiten, gut gebaut nicht mal bei Gehäusen, siehe alte US Baitrunner.
Nur find ich dass sich ein Alurotor schöner kurbelt, naja.

Ich glaub ich behalte sie, das Kurbelspiel kann man leicht korrigieren und unter Das Exzenterritzel werf ich vll. ein Messingblech, Gehäuse wird geschont und das Spiel verschwindet hoffentlich.


----------



## volkerm (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Du hast schon wieder recht. Man zweifelt an der Seriösität des Anbieters. Das ist jetzt OT- aber auch darum fische ich Geflecht von Stroft- die machen schlicht keine Durchmesser- Angaben. Noch so ein Beispiel, wie die Leute verarxxxt werden.


----------



## BronkoderBär (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*



Schneidi schrieb:


> Spiel haben meine 2 auch net.



Was prüfst du alles auf Spiel?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Also wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hab ich in irgendnem Ami Forum mal gelesen das die 30er und 40er Rollen nen "Kunststoff" Rotor haben, alle anderen Größen sollen Metall haben. Da ich auch nur die kleinen Größen besitzte, kann ich nicht sagen ob es stimmt.


----------



## vermesser (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Denn sollen sie das auch ehrlich schreiben, daß das von der Größe abhängt, so wie Penn das bei der alten Spinfisher SSG/ SSM Serie gemacht.

Nö jetzt bin ich pissig, das nehm ich dem Anbieter übel.


----------



## Merlin (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

??????
Meine Rolle ist aus Metall !!!!!


----------



## Bobster (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Ihr habt mir hier richtig Schiss gemacht 

 Deswegen habe ich auch mal den Schraubendreher bemüht:
 Meine 60iger ist auch aus Metall :m


----------



## Frerk (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Liebe Leute,

ich wurde vom Admin auf diesen Thread aufmerksam gemacht. Wenn ich das früher gesehen hätte, hätte ich auch früher reagiert. 

Ich bedauere, dass es überhaupt zu diesen Fragen kommen musste und wenn nicht ausreichend vollständige Artikelinformationen dafür Anlass waren, umso mehr. Dann ist das ein Versäumnis des Herstellers bzw. von uns als deutschen Vertriebs. Nur bitte keine Absicht unterstellen, davon haben wir doch nichts, ein vorsätzlicher Beschiss kommt meist doch raus und hat negative Folgen, die keiner will.

In der Sache ist es so, dass das Herstellungswerk in den Produktspezifikationen für die Fin-Nor Sportfisher Spinning angibt:

> Diecast aluminum body, rotor and side plate

da wird keine Unterscheidung nach Größe gemacht, und so werden wir die Information auch an den deutschen Handel weitergegeben haben. Nun, die Rolle ist mittlerweile durch ein Update, der Lethal Spinning ersetzt worden. Für diese heißt es nun erstaunlicherweise…

> Diecast aluminum body, rotor and side plate - graphite rotor on 40

Das legt nahe, das der Graphite Rotor auch schon bei der Fin Nor Sportfisher verwendet wurde bei den Größen 30 & 40 (die sich beide den gleichen Körper teilen). Nur es wurde versäumt, dieses anzugeben. Überprüfen kann ich diese Vermutung aber erst Montag, wenn ich wieder im Büro bin.

Der Umstand des durchaus sehr robusten Graphite Rotors bei der kleinen Fin-Nor Lethal Spinning wurde mit der besseren Ausgewogenheit der Rolle an der Rute begründet, was Sinn macht, denn der Rotor sitzt ja vorne und hat relativ viel Masse, und wenn aus Alu, verschiebt der immer den Schwerpunkt etwas. Wenn denn Alu nicht unbedingt nötig ist, wie bei den kleinen Größen einer solchen Serie, kann so ein Mix mit unterschiedlichen Rotormaterialien innerhalb einer Serie durchaus Sinn machen. 

Nur das hätte man dann auch ehrlicherweise so sagen sollen, den Ärger darüber kann ich verstehen. Indes kann ich versichern, dass dies ganz sicher ein Versäumnis ist, weil irgendjemand an irgendeiner Stelle nicht mehr dran gedacht hat das zu erwähnen, und keine vorsätzliche Kunden-Verar.che. Und es schmälert den Nutzwert des Produkts nun in keinster Art und Weise.

Euch allen viele erfolgreiche Stunden mit einer Fin-Nor Rolle.

Direkte Anfragen zu diesem und andere Themen bitte nicht über diesen Thread (ich werde das nicht regelmäßig verfolgen können) und nicht über PN's, sondern über info-de@zebco-europe.com

Euch noch eine tolle Vorweihnachtszeit.


----------



## nostradamus (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Hallo,
  erstmal Danke für die ehrlichen Worte! 
  Grundsätzlich ärgert mich das ganze schon sehr, da ich die Rollen gerade wegen der „Qualität“ sowie „Robustheit“ gekauft habe. Für weniger Geld hätte ich (nach dem jetzigen Wissenstand) auch robustere Rollen von anderen Marken bekommen! 

  Nostradamus


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Hatte ich es scheinbar doch noch richtig im Hinterkopf mit dem Unterschied ....




nostradamus schrieb:


> Für weniger Geld hätte ich (nach dem jetzigen Wissenstand) auch robustere Rollen von anderen Marken bekommen!


Naja, das weiß man nicht. Wie schon mehrfach bemerkt, lieber guter Kunststoff als schlechter Aluguss (denn der verzeiht weniger).


----------



## chester (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Ich häng mich mal hier dran:

Bei der FS30 nd bei der FS40 sind die Spulen ja austauschbar. Gilt das auch für die FS70 und FS80?


----------



## blubb123 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Hallo,

die Sorön SX Serie, welche ebenfalls mit einem Alu-Rotor in der Produktbeschreibung beworben wird, ist bis zur 40er Größe auch mit einem Kunstoffrotor ausgestattet, wie mir gerade beim Reinigen der Rolle aufgefallen ist.


----------



## Smollo327 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Hallo,
ich hab eine Sportfisher 650 FD und damit Probleme beim weit werfen. Ich hab mir was gutes gegönnt und Stroft GTP S in grün draufgemacht. 
Neulich war ich am Main und hab mit meiner 270 cm Spinnrute (WG -100 g) einen Gummifisch mit 20 g Bleikopf durchgezogen und dabei eine irre große  Perrücke erzeugt. Ganz toll, 40 m der teuersten Angelschnur überhaupt im Eimer. Beim nächsten Wurf hab ich mich zurück gehalten, da ging das gut. Als wieder durchgezogen habe, gabs wieder Perücke. Der Füllgrad der Rolle kann es eigentlich nicht sein. Es ist auch nicht mehr Schnur drauf, als bei meinen anderen Spinnrollen. Aber die Spule hat vorne nicht diese Abwurfkante. 

Um im Fjord die Gummifische hoch zu leiern ist die Rolle eigentlich zu teuer. Und immer ganz vorsichtig auswerfen ist auch keine Lösung.

Weiß jemand von euch woran es liegen könnte oder hat ähnliche Erfahrungen mit dieser Rolle gemacht? 

Gruß,
Smollo


----------



## Tobi92 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Hört sich so an, als wäre die Rolle schlecht/nicht ordnungsgemäß bespult worden, da man die sonstigen Verdächtigen, wie zu leichter Köder, schlechte Schnurqualität, schlechtes Wickelbild der Rolle ausschließen kann. 

Zieh bei offenem Bügel die Schnur ab und lege sie auf einer nassen Wiese aus. Nach ein wenig warten den Karabiner (mit Wirbel) irgendwo einhängen und die Schnur unter leichter Rutenbiegung (ähnlich wie beim Köder einholen) wieder aufwickeln.

MfG Tobi


----------



## Smollo327 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Ah, verstehe!
Schnurdrall beseitigen. 
Danke guter Tipp.


----------



## Tobi92 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Fin Nor Sportfisher*

Genau so isses
Bitteschön


----------

